# Are vintage Tudor overpriced?



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm quite a fan of the Prince Oysterdates and I assumed they would be a cheaper alternative to a low-end Rolex, but I've seen plenty of examples where you can pick up a Rolex Oysterdate for the same money or even less.

They're essentially the same watch, except the Rolex has an in-house movement and... it's a Rolex.

Why are Tudors competing on the same price level? Purely due to their recent resurgence?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I honestly don't think they are. In my experience, the more mundane Tudor models are routinely worth hundreds less than the equivalent Rolex. There will always be wild swings at the lower end but in the main the Rolex name commands a higher price. Obv a Tudor snowflake diver will fetch way more than a old Oyster Precision but like for like, Tudor tends to be less. One thing to bear in mind is that the earlier Tudor models used a lot of Rolex parts so these can add value to an otherwise unremarkable watch. Here is one I looked at recently, the head is worth a few hundred quid only but the genuine 1950s Rolex stretch bracelet adds another couple of hundred:


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

And yet, I've found that for later models they're going for the same, sometimes more, money as the equivalent age Rolex -- and I'm talking about watches in a similar condition, with/without bracelet, etc.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

IMO vintage Tudor ARE rather expensive THESE DAYS, bought a Tudor snowflake sub for about £670-£690 maybe 8-10years ago, they're now fetching £2k-3k+


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

longplay said:


> And yet, I've found that for later models they're going for the same, sometimes more, money as the equivalent age Rolex -- and I'm talking about watches in a similar condition, with/without bracelet, etc.


 Yes Tudor are going up but so are all popular brands unfortunately, but I haven't seen them at the same money as a like for like Rolex never mind dearer , is this at a particular dealership?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Feels like prices are rising across the board over the last couple of years. I'm surprised how 2 or 3 of mine have appreciated :thumbs_up:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

A jeweller friend who knows a bit about watches and deals in some of the better quartz and mechanical pre-owned examples had a lovely leather strap 1960s Tudor in his shop recently. It was in mint condition complete with box and papers, including a receipt from Rolex indicating that the watch was found to be faulty when bought brand new and had to be repaired by Rolex. My friend had priced the watch at £1,000, and it went almost immediately. I was a bit surprised, thinking that the price was a bit steep, but then I am not an expert in valuing the higher priced vintage watches.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I've mainly been looking at eBay sold listings, but I've seen similar prices in pre-owned shops online as well. To be fair, plenty of Tudors on eBay going for less so maybe I'm just seeing what I believe -- though I have seen examples of both in the £1,200-1,500 range. I was suprised it was that close.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

longplay said:


> I'm quite a fan of the Prince Oysterdates and I assumed they would be a cheaper alternative to a low-end Rolex, but I've seen plenty of examples where you can pick up a Rolex Oysterdate for the same money or even less.
> 
> They're essentially the same watch, except the Rolex has an in-house movement and... it's a Rolex.
> 
> Why are Tudors competing on the same price level? Purely due to their recent resurgence?


 I suspect recent resurgence has drawn people's attention to the brand and pushed up prices. Are they overpriced? I don't think the prices will fall so in that respect probably not, they are also less common than many Rolex models. My other half has got @mach 0.0013137 Mac's old Tudor Oyster Prince 34, I doubt he would sell it to us for nine shillings and sixpence today!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> I suspect recent resurgence has drawn people's attention to the brand and pushed up prices. Are they overpriced? I don't think the prices will fall so in that respect probably not, they are also less common than many Rolex models. My other half has got @mach 0.0013137 Mac's old Tudor Oyster Prince 34, I doubt he would sell it to us for nine shillings and sixpence today!


 You seem to have forgotten that it was only on rental


----------

